# "Must have" mods for AquaClear HOB filters?



## munkyspooker (Nov 19, 2009)

I've been using AC filters for years, but only recently thought or heard about modding them to do more. I've got an AC30 on the back of my 20 long (recently set up) and I am wondering if there are any "must have" mods to do before I add any fish.

My current setup in the filter: sponge on the bottom, charcoal in the middle (coming out, I know the debate's still open on charcoal), and bio-whatevers in the top. The filter is quiet as all get out, but the water is still a little "white" - the tank's been running for 2 weeks now. I've also added an extra AC sponge to the filter intake to filter out any sand, and add more biological filtration.

Any other tips?

-Tim


----------



## munkyspooker (Nov 19, 2009)

I probably should have waited to post. I just changed my setup in the filter based on some info I found on searching the forums. Filter media is as follows: Bio-whatevers on the bottom of the basket (a double dose of them - I had extras), two sponges - one in the middle, one on top of the basket. Charcoal is gone.

Anything else out there worth doing?

-Tim


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I always use the big sponge on top, which prevents any bypass through the grey "basket" and also has a few other benefits...

I always use the black tab (or somthing in it's place) to hold the filter level (or tipped slightly forward). This prevents the possibility of water ever spilling out the back if the water level in the filter rises (which happens as media clogs).


----------

